# Horse lame in trot - no swelling or heat. Advice please!!



## Dumbo (10 July 2014)

I'll try to keep this brief.

Mon 16th June - riding in school. Ask for trot and he felt uncomfortable/mildly lame. I jumped off and put him on the lunge which confirmed to me he was lame on near hind. Yo suggested box rest for 2 days as probably bruised sole.

Wed 18th june - trotted on the lunge, big improvement but not 100% so 2 more days of box rest.

Friday 20th June - totally crippled. Farrier dug out an abscess in off hind. Poulticed and box rest.

Sunday 22nd - I moved yard 200yds away so rode him in walk - very happy horse and sound! But again poulticed for a few days to ensure it had healed up.

Wednesday 25th june - walked out in hand in the morning, sound! Walked out im hand in the evening and crippled. Couldn't put any weight on near fore. Yo took the shoe off (egg bar) and poulticed.

Thursday 26th - farrier looked at near fore and said an abscess had burst out so just poultice for another few days.

Wednesday 2rd July- farrier out to shoe him as he's sound all round. Farrier put heart bars on the front. After went in the field and trotted off sound.

Friday 4th - rode him in the school, walking for 10mins. Sound.

Saturday 5th - same as day before, sound.

Sunday 6th - same again, sound. Turned out after and trotted off lame!

Since he has been trotting mildly lame but sound in walk. I think its the off fore this time. Yo suggested i kept walking him for 10 mins these last few days and he's turned out at night. It hasn't got better or worse. 
No swelling, heat or injury.

So now - do I box rest? How long for? Or should I continue this routine and hope he gets better? Should I bute? 
Obviously I will call a vet if he hasn't improved in the next week or so.


----------



## Pinkvboots (10 July 2014)

To be honest as its been going on for quite some weeks I would get the vet now.


----------



## Jaymielea (10 July 2014)

My horse is exactly the same. I put her on box rest for a week and half, trotted up the track and she was sound. I rode her a couple of days in walk then trotted on the 3rd day and she was lame again. She has been fine since in walk then last night trotted and shes lame again. I have stuck her out for a few days now to rough it out and keep putting ice boots on her even though there is no heat.


----------



## JillA (10 July 2014)

Don't know about where you are but the grass is a killer here - have you checked for digital pulses? As it seems to respond to being off grass (as in box rest) have you thought about sub clinical laminitis? Shoes might not be helping if that is the case.


----------



## Dumbo (10 July 2014)

JillA said:



			Don't know about where you are but the grass is a killer here - have you checked for digital pulses? As it seems to respond to being off grass (as in box rest) have you thought about sub clinical laminitis? Shoes might not be helping if that is the case.
		
Click to expand...

Will check for pulses this afternoon, thanks.
Hadn't even considered laminitis.... Now to research it thoroughly!


----------



## Moomin1 (10 July 2014)

No brainer. Vet.


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (10 July 2014)

Be aware that lack of pulse doesn't necessarily mean no lami. How come egg/heart bar shoes?


----------



## Dumbo (10 July 2014)

Nugget La Poneh said:



			Be aware that lack of pulse doesn't necessarily mean no lami. How come egg/heart bar shoes?
		
Click to expand...

Bar shoes because he has very low heels, pretty flat, terrible feet.


----------



## _HP_ (10 July 2014)

If you are researching laminitis I highly recommend this site and their Facebook group...by knowledgable and helpful people
http://www.thelaminitissite.org/


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (10 July 2014)

Dumbo said:



			Bar shoes because he has very low heels, pretty flat, terrible feet.
		
Click to expand...

And that will be almost certainly why he is lame intermittently.

I would treat for lami, and read the Rockley barefoot blog from beginning to end. There is no reason for him to have feet like that, especially managed feet (as in he's not 'wild'). Breed (in case he's a TB type) is not really a reason for it either.


----------



## Moomin1 (10 July 2014)

Nugget La Poneh said:



			And that will be almost certainly why he is lame intermittently.

I would treat for lami, and read the Rockley barefoot blog from beginning to end. There is no reason for him to have feet like that, especially managed feet (as in he's not 'wild'). Breed (in case he's a TB type) is not really a reason for it either.
		
Click to expand...

Personally I think OP should ask a vet to assess the horse, before treating him for anything.


----------



## Dumbo (10 July 2014)

Very strong pulse in near fore - can actually see it throbbing. Calling the vet asap!


----------



## Dumbo (10 July 2014)

Farrier was at the yard this afternoon and has advised 2 weeks box rest. He thinks the lameness being due to there being no foot so when he trots its causing concussion.


----------



## Moomin1 (10 July 2014)

If it was me I would be getting the vet out after three weeks of lameness.


----------



## Tiddlypom (10 July 2014)

So the horse still hasn't seen a vet?


----------



## Pinkvboots (10 July 2014)

Moomin1 said:



			If it was me I would be getting the vet out after three weeks of lameness.
		
Click to expand...

Agree like I said in my first post the horse needs a vet, farriers are not vets and should not be telling you to box rest your horse, strong pulses do not always mean its laminitis which is why you need to get a vet to the horse now so you know what your dealing with.


----------



## JillA (11 July 2014)

Apart from anything else no farrier has access to prescription anti inflammatories/pain relief such as bute. For the horse's comfort the vet is the best option.


----------



## twiggy2 (11 July 2014)

VET-if concussion was found to be the cause of the lameness then the best thing to do would be to remove the lumps of metal on his feet that stop the hoof being able to absorb any concussion


----------



## Amymay (11 July 2014)

Dumbo said:



			Farrier was at the yard this afternoon and has advised 2 weeks box rest. He thinks the lameness being due to there being no foot so when he trots its causing concussion.
		
Click to expand...

So really, you have no intention of getting the vet to look at your horse, and are going for the 'Lets suck it and see' option.


----------



## cptrayes (11 July 2014)

Dumbo, if you have not yet called a vet, you are at this point breaking the Animal Welfare Act, and so has your farrier.


----------



## PolarSkye (11 July 2014)

OP, you are getting a bit of a rough ride on this thread, however . . . I am in agreement with those who think you should get the vet out.

Three months ago my boy went intermittently lame . . . he has navicular so I immediately leapt to the conclusion that that had caught up with him (despite being ultra careful with him/remedial shoeing, etc.).  We rested him.  Buted him.  Tried working him on bute (just the once) . . . got the farrier out who found nothing in his feet and came to the conclusion that he was actually sore somewhere else, as in hurt.  Got the vet out, who did a full lameness workup and found that he had pain in his off fore suspensory.

I am not trying to scare you . . . navicular and suspensory problems are not to be taken lightly . . . but if I had an intermittently lame horse, knowing what I know now, I'd be getting my vet out and doing a proper lameness workup.

Good luck.

P


----------



## stencilface (11 July 2014)

My horse had two lamenesses, both of which had no heat or swelling. One was psd, another was tendonitis. I would also say lami is a possibility, as I think this what might be what my horse has ATM after running out of supplements and the grass going bananas.


----------



## TigerTail (11 July 2014)

Vet and X rays I'm afraid.

Just had similar with my mare and she has pedal osteitis which if we hadn't caught early could've meant a very early pts


----------



## Dumbo (11 July 2014)

Yes my horse has been lame 3 weeks. 2 weeks of which he was being treated for abscesses. Then he was sound. Its only the last 4/5 days that we don't know why he's lame.
I suggested lami to Yo and farrier who both thought I was mad and assured me it's highly unlikely to be that. He's on box rest for this week and vet out next thursday.


----------



## Moomin1 (11 July 2014)

Dumbo said:



			Yes my horse has been lame 3 weeks. 2 weeks of which he was being treated for abscesses. Then he was sound. Its only the last 4/5 days that we don't know why he's lame.
I suggested lami to Yo and farrier who both thought I was mad and assured me it's highly unlikely to be that. He's on box rest for this week and vet out next thursday.
		
Click to expand...

Well, I certainly would want the vet out a lot sooner than that at this stage.  Three weeks of lameness is a long time. Fair enough the first two he was being treated for abscesses, but a week of unexplained further lameness is long enough to warrant an urgent vet visit, not another week of waiting.

Is he on bute?


----------



## JillA (11 July 2014)

I'm sorry but what diagnostic tests do your YO and farrier have access to? Clearly the "treatment" suggested by your farrier only had limited success, and your YO good as he or she may be isn't a clinician, hasn't nerve blocked/x rayed/properly palpated. I think you are being very unfair to your horse - box rest is never easy for them and it may even be contra indicated depending on what the problem actually is. I am a YO and my advice always in if you are in any doubt get the vet - the closest I ever come to saying anything else is "Well, I had one similar.........."


----------



## Amymay (11 July 2014)

Dumbo said:



			Yes my horse has been lame 3 weeks. 2 weeks of which he was being treated for abscesses. Then he was sound. Its only the last 4/5 days that we don't know why he's lame.
I suggested lami to Yo and farrier who both thought I was mad and assured me it's highly unlikely to be that. He's on box rest for this week and vet out next thursday.
		
Click to expand...

But yesterday you were calling the vet asap.

Your original post also asked for advice, which has overwhelmingly been to call the vet.

You have a very cavalier attitude to your horses health, Dumbo.


----------



## Dumbo (11 July 2014)

amymay said:



			But yesterday you were calling the vet asap.

Your original post also asked for advice, which has overwhelmingly been to call the vet.

You have a very cavalier attitude to your horses health, Dumbo.
		
Click to expand...

I felt his strong pulse, posted on here that I'd call the vet asap (as in, once I'd finished working) and in the mean time spoke to my Yo and mentioned lami. She thought I was bonkers and said not to look at the internet! Farrier happened to be at the yard at the same time so he had a look and again thought I was bonkers to consider lami. As an experienced farrier/hoof expert I'm trusting his word. He was sure it was just hoof concussion when he's trotting on hard ground as there's no foot. He said he needs to grow some foot which will take at least 2 weeks. I'm going to check for improvement after the weekend but vet is coming on thursday anyway.


----------



## Moomin1 (11 July 2014)

Is he on bute?


----------



## Amymay (11 July 2014)

So what exactly was the purpose of your post?

And what explanation did your YO and farrier have for a strong digital pulse?


----------



## Dumbo (11 July 2014)

amymay said:



			So what exactly was the purpose of your post?

And what explanation did your YO and farrier have for a strong digital pulse?
		
Click to expand...

Farrier said it means there is pain, most likely a result of concussion when trotting on hard ground.


----------



## cptrayes (11 July 2014)

Dumbo said:



			I felt his strong pulse, posted on here that I'd call the vet asap (as in, once I'd finished working) and in the mean time spoke to my Yo and mentioned lami. She thought I was bonkers and said not to look at the internet! Farrier happened to be at the yard at the same time so he had a look and again thought I was bonkers to consider lami. As an experienced farrier/hoof expert I'm trusting his word. He was sure it was just hoof concussion when he's trotting on hard ground as there's no foot. He said he needs to grow some foot which will take at least 2 weeks. I'm going to check for improvement after the weekend but vet is coming on thursday anyway.
		
Click to expand...


You trust the man who took so much foot off your horse when he shod him with heart bars that he lamed him to tell you what the best way to treat him now is?


----------



## Amymay (11 July 2014)

Dumbo said:



			Farrier said it means there is pain,
		
Click to expand...

Exactly! And after three weeks you should be extremely concerned. Pain can be treated and managed, once a vet has diagnosed the cause.

Why would you leave your horse in continued discomfort for another 6 days - on the say so of two people who have no idea what is wrong?


----------



## Dumbo (11 July 2014)

He didn't take much foot off at all. First time I have used this farrier and he was highly recommended by several people. I don't think he is to blame for the lameness.


----------



## Moomin1 (11 July 2014)

amymay said:



			Exactly! And after three weeks you should be extremely concerned. Pain can be treated and managed, once a vet has diagnosed the cause.

Why would you leave your horse in continued discomfort for another 6 days - on the say so of two people who have no idea what is wrong?
		
Click to expand...

To save money.  Or maybe that's just the cynical mind I have.


----------



## cptrayes (11 July 2014)

Dumbo said:



			He didn't take much foot off at all. First time I have used this farrier and he was highly recommended by several people. I don't think he is to blame for the lameness.
		
Click to expand...

Then why is he telling you that the horse will be sound once it has grown more foot?


----------



## amandaco2 (11 July 2014)

Has he had bar shoes on long.
imho they shouldnt be long term, ive only seen them make heels worse.....
hes been severely lame on and off. For that reason id be getting the vet out asap


----------



## LadyRascasse (12 July 2014)

Just to add my 2 pence worth, my horse has had similar symptoms to your horse, we finally have a diagnosis (difficult horse for vets) and he has fractured his pedal bone. Definitely worth having the vet look. 3 weeks lame is too long for a sore foot.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (12 July 2014)

Ok, so... Horse has had two abscesses in two weeks in different feet and now has presented with inexplicable lameness and high pulse in foot. Horse has bad feet requiring remedial shoeing and farrier thinks new lameness is due to bad feet.

I'd get the vet out and have some X-rays to be safe but I'd also get a different farrier in. Abscesses can be caused by bad shoeing, poor feet are generally the result of poor foot management. 

All roads seem to lead to you needing to change the management of your horses feet, regardless of whether this new lameness is farrier-related or not. 

This is what I'd do, anyway.


----------



## zigzag (12 July 2014)

There is such a thing as concussive laminitis... I would be getting a vet out ASAP


----------



## Amymay (15 July 2014)

So......

What update??


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (15 July 2014)

amymay said:



			So......

What update??
		
Click to expand...

I doubt if there will be one............ OP has taken advice from YO not to use the internet , perhaps her vet has too.


----------



## horselover88 (15 July 2014)

OP I do hope you got the vet out to do a check up on your horse. 

Farriers can be useful, as can experienced YO's for helping with mild cases of lameness IE bruised sole/abcess. But they fact it has come back nastier than it was several weeks ago would have me suspicious and concerned. It may not require lots of tests/x rays etc but a vet will be able to go through the correct processes to help determine what it is, and if not the course to take to help eliminate any conditions such as lami etc.

Having had a horse that kept pulling shoes with crap feet from previous owner, bad diet and shoeing, I can tell you it was fairly easy to determine I had a footy horse. Vet checked- no issues, tack all fine, no back issues, farrier suggested removal of shoes due to absolutely nothing there (this is where we determined she was footy as shoes had helped to disguise this), change in diet, rested out in the field for a couple of months to allow growth, brought back into work on soft surfaces, then hard, then rough terrain (where her footiness orginally showed). It was not a hard diagnosis and a horse that is hopping lame- especially if still showing/or no improvement on softer surfaces, I would probably assume it was not just footiness...

We are not vets on HHO however and all replies are based on assumptions made from your descriptions, and so call a real one! 

wishing your horse a speedy recovery either way.


----------



## Dumbo (16 July 2014)

Thanks horselover88

Vet tomorrow.


----------



## Amymay (16 July 2014)

So the horse has had to wait 6 days. How terribly sad.


----------



## applecart14 (17 July 2014)

You could do more damage by turning out.  Alternatively you could do more damage by leaving in.  Best to get it sorted and get a trot work up to establish what is wrong, where its wrong and how to treat whatever it is.


----------



## Dumbo (17 July 2014)

He's sound. 
Vet and Yo's farrier both agreed it would have been bruising from the abscess. Vet was pleased and said I'd done the right thing - she would have only said a week's box rest if she had come out earlier. 
He's going out for 2 days then I can start bringing him back into work.


----------



## SpringArising (17 July 2014)

Dumbo said:



			He's sound. 
Vet and Yo's farrier both agreed it would have been bruising from the abscess. Vet was pleased and said I'd done the right thing - she would have only said a week's box rest if she had come out earlier. 
He's going out for 2 days then I can start bringing him back into work.
		
Click to expand...

Glad he is OK


----------



## LadyGascoyne (17 July 2014)

Good news!

I would still have a good look at his diet and shoeing. It will save you and him a lot of stress if you can get his feet healthy.


----------



## cptrayes (17 July 2014)

Dumbo said:



			He's sound. 
Vet and Yo's farrier both agreed it would have been bruising from the abscess. Vet was pleased and said I'd done the right thing - she would have only said a week's box rest if she had come out earlier. 
He's going out for 2 days then I can start bringing him back into work.
		
Click to expand...


Why did you call the vet if the horse was sound?


----------



## Moomin1 (17 July 2014)

Dumbo said:



			He's sound. 
Vet and Yo's farrier both agreed it would have been bruising from the abscess. Vet was pleased and said I'd done the right thing - she would have only said a week's box rest if she had come out earlier. 
He's going out for 2 days then I can start bringing him back into work.
		
Click to expand...

Good thing.  Had it been anything else your horse could have suffered badly.


----------



## Pinkvboots (17 July 2014)

cptrayes said:



			Why did you call the vet if the horse was sound?
		
Click to expand...

Good question!


----------



## PolarSkye (17 July 2014)

Dumbo said:



			He's sound. 
Vet and Yo's farrier both agreed it would have been bruising from the abscess. Vet was pleased and said I'd done the right thing - she would have only said a week's box rest if she had come out earlier. 
He's going out for 2 days then I can start bringing him back into work.
		
Click to expand...

So, not concussion then?  Terribly confused.

P


----------



## Amymay (17 July 2014)

I'm glad to hear it was nothing serious.


----------



## edgedem (18 July 2014)

cptrayes said:



			You trust the man who took so much foot off your horse when he shod him with heart bars that he lamed him to tell you what the best way to treat him now is?
		
Click to expand...


THIS!


----------

